# Doran Campout



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

Doran state Park will be informal camp site. Anyone interested? Mail me

[email protected]


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

What a coincidence! We have a few campsites out on the jetty with at least 2 Outbacks in the group. We are leaving dark & early on Friday. Crabbing and playing on the beach are at the top of the list.

We'll be in site 108 if you're down that way. btw - didn't we run into you down there over Labor Day weekend?...


----------



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

Nickens said:


> What a coincidence! We have a few campsites out on the jetty with at least 2 Outbacks in the group. We are leaving dark & early on Friday. Crabbing and playing on the beach are at the top of the list.
> 
> We'll be in site 108 if you're down that way. btw - didn't we run into you down there over Labor Day weekend?...
> [snapback]59969[/snapback]​


No, this will be out first time to Doran. We will look for you and maybe you can teach us the finer points of crabbing.

Tim action


----------

